# thoughts of cal cruising 46



## edwmama (Jun 15, 2008)

hi
my name is ed, I have been going to sailboat shows for the last ten years.
I have concluded that pilothouse sailboat is the right design for me.
I have looked at a few boats with pilot house, like the pan oceanic 46 by ted brewer, recently I have come across the cal cruising 46 by jensen and lapworth
this boat was built in 1968. it has a very spacious interior(very appealing to me). but lacks sail area.

anyone out there have experience with this boat? I need your thoughts and feedback regarding the "blue water" capability of this boat. its a shoal 5 ft draft
with a 700 sq foot sail area. does it sail well at all as the jensen claims?


----------



## ahab211 (Jan 6, 2008)

Cruisersforums.com might be able to help you with a cruising sailboat of this type. Just a thought.


----------



## edwmama (Jun 15, 2008)

only 10 to 15 of these cal cruising 46 were built. anybody outthere have any experice with these old boats?


----------

